# calci worms have turned into flies



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

what do i do with the flies? are they easy to keep to breed more calci worms?

can i feed the flies to my reps? i'm not sure anything i have could catch the flies in all honesty, i think they'd suit a mantis.

hhhmm, ideas and advice appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

nothing i have would eat them. tbh they freaked me out a bit really. i threw it outside.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Dee_Williams said:


> nothing i have would eat them. tbh they freaked me out a bit really. i threw it outside.


fair enough, none of mine were interested in them when they were worms either. horrid looking things.


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure what would eat the flies but obviously if you bred them they would produce more caliworms you could use for feeders - look up 'black soldier flies' theres some videos on youtube : victory:


----------



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

They're actually fine for animals to eat, some frogs quite like them apparently =).


----------

